# Worldmark Combo regs



## easyrider (May 22, 2013)

There are a few things that have changed and a few things I didn't know. One change is combining accounts. You can combo accounts once a year per account. 
While trying to combine a recent resale account I was told that since it was a Canadian account that it couldn't combo with my main account. The resale account was originally purchased in Canada was the reason given as to why these couldn't combo. I asked what if a person bought in Mexico or Australia ? The Wyndham contract person said she didn't know.

So if your buying contracts to combine you might need to know where the location of the original contract was purchased. 

Bill


----------



## LLW (May 23, 2013)

easyrider said:


> There are a few things that have changed and a few things I didn't know. One change is combining accounts. You can combo accounts once a year per account.
> While trying to combine a recent resale account I was told that since it was a Canadian account that it couldn't combo with my main account. The resale account was originally purchased in Canada was the reason given as to why these couldn't combo. I asked what if a person bought in Mexico or Australia ? The Wyndham contract person said she didn't know.
> 
> So if your buying contracts to combine you might need to know where the location of the original contract was purchased.
> ...



Contracts for Canadian accounts have special consumer-protection language required by Canadian law. If you bought a Canadian account in the U.S., it would still be Canadian and not be combinable with U.S. contracts. It's not where the account was purchased - it's that the account would have a different contract applicable only to Canadian accounts. If you bought resale and have never seen the original contract associated with your account, you may ask Owner Care for a copy.

A big hint would be that Canadian account owners would not be eligible to go to owner updates in U.S. sales offices (and therefore won't be asked). An exception would be that the Birch Bay office can sell upgrades to Canadian contracts, as they are part of the Canadian region. Canadian owners of U.S. accounts are eligible, by the way.

One-time use credits may be freely transferred between U.S. and Canadian accounts.


----------



## Tacoma (May 24, 2013)

I think Canadian accounts are great since they DO NOT ask you to the owner updates.  The only thing we can't do is combine a Canadian and US account, I transfer points, book inventory specials etc.  but don't get harrassed by the sales department.  These should sell for a premium.

Joan


----------



## benyu2010 (May 25, 2013)

Tacoma said:


> I think Canadian accounts are great since they DO NOT ask you to the owner updates.  The only thing we can't do is combine a Canadian and US account, I transfer points, book inventory specials etc.  but don't get harrassed by the sales department.  These should sell for a premium.
> 
> Joan



by the other hand, you dont get a chance to collect $100+ during the rainy day of your stay every time, plus you may get stuck in a contract  majority of potential ownership do not wanna touch due to restriction.


----------



## easyrider (May 25, 2013)

I was just thinking about my new Canadian account and wondered if there are any benefits over an America account like reservations or bonus time. From what I can tell its there both the same.


----------



## benyu2010 (May 25, 2013)

Check with Mike at TLS, he is pro of WorldMark and knows ins and outs of Canadian account really well.


----------



## CraigWMF (May 25, 2013)

I've gone through Mike also with TLS and he is excellent.


----------

